# I don't need no stinking permits, man!



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Beyond a certain Southern border, near San Diego these conditions exist and everyone is worst than the other! 

*Talk to me about qualifications and licensing!*


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That third meter from the left has an E.J.Brooks barrel lock ring that's worth more than all the equipment on that meter board totaled. They're concerned about getting paid, and that's about it. :laughing:


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

Pvc?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> What the heck is that? Pvc?


That looks like one of those new fangled cold bends, done with the "Pipe Viper". :whistling2:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ow! Ow! My eyes!


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That third meter from the left has an E.J.Brooks barrel lock ring that's worth more than all the equipment on that meter board totaled. They're concerned about getting paid, and that's about it. :laughing:


That is very close to the lock they put on my house in DE. I got tired of waiting and just cut the tag and pulled the meter myself. After about 4 times of this they slapped one on it. I tried to talk them out of a key but that sure did not work. :laughing:


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I've got a key for the locks, and the stupid power company here is planning to put one on every single meter, whether it's needed or not

Oh and welcome back Joe, this is the first post I've seen from you here, but it's nice to have you around again


----------



## hbsparky (Mar 9, 2007)

sad thing is, I am replacing something that looks much like that picture in newport beach right now, it's commercial with 5 units, putting switchgear in.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

All they need to do to fix this is to Bomb it, no big deal


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

I can make keys for all types of plunger locks. The only reason I do this is to aid the contractor in his job. You must have a contractor's license to purchase one. The tools are precision machined from brass ans stainless steel. There are 2 major types of plunger devices. One type has a cylinder bore that requires an expanding key to grip it from the inside. The other type has a rod with a specific profile that must be gripped from the outside as opposed to gripping a cylinder from the inside. This profile rod is down inside the plunger lock and requires precise tolerances to grip it. Both types of locks have some sort of cylinder or ring in front of the unlocking mechanism that serves to defeat improvised tools. If the tool is not the right geometry, it grips this deterrent ring and the ring and spring are the only thing pulled back, while the lock remains locked. If you know which type of lock you are working with, I can send you a key in one day. If you are not sure, you can send me a lock and I will make sure you get the right key. The keys go for $200 for the brass body type and $275 for stainless steel. These are not intended to be used illegally. It is intended to help you perform your job. I will not knowingly sell to someone who has no legitimate reason to own one. You are responsible to check the laws in your area before you order one.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I want a tool for pulling and reinstalling meter tags. Noting nefarious going on just need to get into CT cabinets sometimes.


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

Send me a dimensional sketch and I'll give you a quote.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

enauman said:


> Send me a dimensional sketch and I'll give you a quote.


Seriously? I'll send you some new, unlatched seal tags if you think you can make a tool for them. It's easier to see how they work if you see the unlatched one's. They're tricky, though, because the plastic will "tattle" on you if you stretch it at all. It turns bright white in stressed areas.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> I want a tool for pulling and reinstalling meter tags. Noting nefarious going on just need to get into CT cabinets sometimes.


Just go out buy them @ http://www.novavisioninc.com/pages/prd_padlock_seals.html

Has anybody heard of somebody getting in trouble for removing one?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

if you cut that meter seal tag just right you can resize the wire into the hole - most meter readers around here cant read or write so they really dont pay a bunch of attention to whats been done to the meter can, ive even seen a meter can door ripped off of a remote read meter ... has anyone taken enauman on his locksmithing ability yet ( i just picked up a barrel lock in the ninth ward tonight and i would like a key for it )


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> Just go out buy them @ http://www.novavisioninc.com/pages/prd_padlock_seals.html
> 
> Has anybody heard of somebody getting in trouble for removing one?


 
I just ask my next door neighbor for them.... he's a lineman for the POCO and gives 'em to me for free. :thumbsup:


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

*Meter Keys*

After making several more keys, I've changed the price. I can make keys in either brass or stainless steel. Brass goes for $200 and stainless steel is $275.


----------

